# [solved] wireless usb card Ralink

## darkmanPPT

Ciao a tutti.

ho comperato un nuovo adattatore wireless usb per provare a risolvere il problema in https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-904666.html

Ovviamente, sfiga ha voluto che io mi comperassi una cosa che non funziona "banalmente" con linux   :Rolling Eyes: 

Marca e modello precisi sono Trendnet TEW 684UB ma in pratica è

```
lsusb 

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 148f:3573 Ralink Technology, Corp. 

```

ho provato, ordunque, ad installare un po' di moduli per il kernel. (quelli che si trovano dentro al kernel)

```
lsmod 

Module                  Size  Used by

b43                   329014  0 

rt2800usb              13273  0 

rt2800lib              35551  1 rt2800usb

rt73usb                22372  0 

rt2500usb              17692  0 

rt2x00usb               8692  3 rt2800usb,rt73usb,rt2500usb

rt2x00lib              29919  5 rt2800usb,rt2800lib,rt73usb,rt2500usb,rt2x00usb

rtl8187                48027  0 

rtl8180                29826  0 

eeprom_93cx6            1216  2 rtl8187,rtl8180

fglrx                2707776  37 

```

nessuno di questi par funzionare. infatti:

```
iwconfig 

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

tunl0     no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"xyz"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.427 GHz  Access Point: AA:AA:AA:AA:AA:AA   

          Bit Rate=36 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:A46F-8C3C-BE7D-23BE-93F7-1CED-12

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=70/70  Signal level=-32 dBm  

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:80   Missed beacon:0

```

dove WLAN0 è la scheda integrata dal laptop (scheda wireless che non vorrei usare).

dmesg però, quando inserisco l'adattatore mi dice:

```
dmesg

[  732.050277] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0020

[  732.050381] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port:5 status 001803 0  ACK POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

[  732.050393] hub 1-0:1.0: port 5, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

[  732.154069] hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 5: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

[  732.205092] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: port 5 high speed

[  732.205102] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port:5 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[  732.256078] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device number 5 using ehci_hcd

[  732.309087] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: port 5 high speed

[  732.309097] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port:5 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[  732.382484] usb 1-5: default language 0x0409

[  732.389230] usb 1-5: udev 5, busnum 1, minor = 4

[  732.389235] usb 1-5: New USB device found, idVendor=148f, idProduct=3573

[  732.389238] usb 1-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[  732.389241] usb 1-5: Product: 802.11 n WLAN

[  732.389243] usb 1-5: Manufacturer: Ralink

[  732.389245] usb 1-5: SerialNumber: 1.0

[  732.389387] usb 1-5: usb_probe_device

[  732.389392] usb 1-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[  732.390683] usb 1-5: adding 1-5:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

```

quindi vuol dire che la vede e capisce di cosa si tratta.

dite che non ci siano chances per farlo andare?

in allegato ci sono i driver per windows. che si possano usare in qualche modo?

----------

## darkmanPPT

chiudo la discussione in quanto ho risolto. Vorrei poter scrivere anche come, in modo tale che chi si trovasse nella mia situazione possa sapere come fare.

Come? semplicemente ho restituito l'oggetto al negozio e me ne sono preso un'altro.   :Laughing: 

avevo anche contattato la casa produttrice ma non hanno i driver a 64bit.

Infatti, i driver allegati nel cdrom del dispositivo wireless sono solo a 32bit e su una macchina 64bit non v'è chance di poterli usare con ndiswrapper.

Ho dunque cambiato con un modello della Belkin che si chiama Play Wireless, F7D4101 (nome del modello).

Nemmeno qui i driver a 64 bit esistono.

Leggendo qua e là su internet ho però trovato dei driver per windows della broadcom (si, broadcom!) per windows che funzionano più che egregiamente per linux. (di questi esiste la versione a 64 bit). il nome del file che dovete scaricare è bcmn43xx64.sys (e .inf) se avete un pc a 64bit.

funziona. non c'è che dire.

Trovate il tutto cercando su internet il seguente pacchetto Broadcom_bcm43xx_USB_32_64bit_v2.tar (qualche buona anima ha messo a disposizione i files)

oppure, basta che me lo chiediate.

assurdo il fatto che stia funzionando con un'altro driver.

Allorchè mi è sorto subito un dubbio: ma se il driver è b43, non è che il driver per linux supporti questo dispositivo? ebbene, no. non lo supporta affatto.

pare che solo la versione per windows supporti questo particolare device.

... come è strano il mondo dell'informatica, talvolta.

----------

